# Joe's Gobbler - Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe was able to bag this nice bird early this morning on our first day out this season. The link is here:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish I had that kind of luck. I'm lucky to take a Tom the first couple weeks of the season, let alone the very first morning. Congrats on the big turkey.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job on the video Glen.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to all, great vid. indeed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Glen. You gotta love it when a plan comes together. At that rate I don't think you will ever wear that call out. LOL


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't beat that one. Joe got himself a nice looking bird and the video was great. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Glen. Congrats to you both on a bird in the hand.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Joe's had plenty of physical issues and re-broke his back two weeks ago when he tripped and fell awkwardly. I figured he was good to go, as long as his trigger finger still worked.

I hope to be able to locate some more birds and to get after them myself before the end of the month/season. But, I can tell you, I've already had a successful season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Joe has "the buzzards luck" with injuries, luckily he has a good friend !


----------

